# Movie Space Marines- heavily converted Marines



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Movie Space Marines- updated Nov 5*

Edit: The newest Marines are on page 7

Edit: The Missile Launcher has been added to page 5

Edit: There are two new marines on page 3



So, a while ago I started a project for Movie Marines. Anyone who knows the army list will know that it takes about ten movie marines to fight a 1500 point 40k army. Their stats are over the top, so I figured the minis ought to be over the top too.

So I decided to spend as much time and effort on these ten marines as one normally would a 1500-2000 point force.


Here's the sergeant. I did not get a picture of his green:




















Here are the greens:





















































































I'll be posting as I paint them up.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The first green is AMAZING!
The rest are a bit over the top (in a good way), but that first green is one of the coolest minis I've seen here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These models are all fantastic. But the back packs in particular really stand out. It's not usually something people give a lot of thought to, but what you've done with them is excellent. +rep.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

That is the Coolest back pack idea ever. +whatever rep i can give.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

These are very cool minis but why do you call them movie marines. +rep from me.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

+many rep, Weren't they originally called "properganda marines" the marnies with the stat lines they have in the novels


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ack...those are just...damn.. Dude..awesome work. I'm torn. I like both the ork head taker and the one with the shield and chaos helmet. They are all very very good but those two seem to ooze that extra bit of personality. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Way nice conversions + rep that I am able


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

+rep GREAT work!! Love those greens!


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those greens are amazing, I love the first marine's hair.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man these are amazing really cool... i like the first green and the painted one the best

reallly cool


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Very, very nice. Have you finished painting any more, or just the first one? Please post more pics if you have them painted.

+rep


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Very cool, nice GS. Looking foward to seeing them painted! :grin:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

love the one with the sheild he just have a air of power arounding him+rep


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Looking goood.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11:goodpost:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments. 

I have an update. First off, there was one more marine that got left out of the first batch:










and a razorback:













jetstreamnz said:


> Very cool, nice GS. Looking foward to seeing them painted! :grin:


Well, I've finished the guy with the big sideburns:











I've also recently finished the marine with the Flamer, but I don't have pics yet.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Wounded said:


> That is the Coolest back pack idea ever. +whatever rep i can give.


Thank you. I've actually been a little torn about keeping that one, since I think they need to look slightly more like exhaust and less like smoke launchers. I think I'll just drill them out and see if that does it.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice looking models here!

As a side note, I actually tried the movie marines list against a friend of mine. He used one of his best Ork lists, and he was only able to get 1 marine killed, and 1 wound on another. I eliminated him completely off the board. That's his 3 trukks, about 100 or so boyz, mega armoured boss with a squad of 5 meganobz, and some lootas.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the movie marines. They are hardcore motherf---rs. I like your tank and the dude with the sideburns. Plus rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic work, makes me wish I wasn't so unskilled with the gs myself. Have some rep.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Really good work! I love the conversions and the paint scheme is very well done. I look forward to seeing the rest of these guys painted up.:victory:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> Very nice looking models here!
> 
> As a side note, I actually tried the movie marines list against a friend of mine. He used one of his best Ork lists, and he was only able to get 1 marine killed, and 1 wound on another. I eliminated him completely off the board. That's his 3 trukks, about 100 or so boyz, mega armoured boss with a squad of 5 meganobz, and some lootas.


Yeah, I tried out the list once when it first came out (I played a Salamanders force a lot back then, so I just used those minis). Yeah, they're pretty sick and wrong.

I have heard stories of 1500 points of Movie Marines taking out 3000 points of joint forces without taking many casualties.

A friend of mine is working on a Tyranids force (he's painting them up in black to look like they're from Aliens). Our plan to break in the 2000 point Movie Marines is to start out with 2000 points on each side, then if I win, he gets 3000 points the next game, and if I win again, he'll get 4000 points for his next game- and so on until he wins.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wow. Really nice army you're doing man. I'll pay attention to your marines.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you,

For an update, I have two more marines fully painted, so I'll have pics up once I get them taken.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

These are amazing. The only thing I would change is to make them truescale. Kinda too late now...butttt


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, I like them. They are very good!!! Extremely professional. You should enter some in a Golden Demon, They are that good!!! + rep, good job. 

~Beltiac


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they look great! you hav ereally captured movie marines style in them. and the tank is brilliant too


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> Wow, I like them. They are very good!!! Extremely professional. You should enter some in a Golden Demon, They are that good!!! + rep, good job.
> 
> ~Beltiac


Thank you. I'm flattered that you think my work is that caliber.

I've never entered a Golden Demon, mostly because I normally don't have means to go to any cons (I've only ever been to World Con, and that only once).

So the only non-local painting competitions that I've entered have been the ones featured in No Quarter magazine. I really should do some of the internet contests some time.

I plan to save up and go to either Games Day or Gen Con sometime soon though (there are a lot of painting competitions at Gen Con, like the Privateer Press competition).


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright, here are two more that I have finished. I changed the grenade to a pistol because that way it had the effect of lengthening his arm (and offsetting the gigantic terminator head that I put on him).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

outstanding absolutely love them


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They just keep getting better. Well done.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

These are AWESOME!!!!

Anyone throw up a link to the movie marine rules, I'd quite like to take a gander (I can feel a deathwatch style squad coming on)

+Rep

Reaper


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.richyp.com/Documents/MovieMarines.pdf

Here you go.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

NurglingStomper said:


> http://www.richyp.com/Documents/MovieMarines.pdf
> 
> Here you go.


Cheers dude, should provide a good read


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Someone asked me about Us on their armor, since they are all Ultramarines. I realized you can't see a lot of the Us because the angles I shot just don't show them. So, here are a couple new angles.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> http://www.richyp.com/Documents/MovieMarines.pdf
> 
> Here you go.


There are a few translation errors in that:

1- the "Hero" is called a Dude. I don't know why this is so important to me.

2- The flamer hits and wounds on one die roll of 4+, and the attack is rending. "Template" should not be there, you simply select a unit within range to attack.

3- "servo-armamant" is totally bogus. It should read "Space Marine Power armor" and it grants a 3+ armor save and a 3+ invulnerable save, and a Space Marine may make both if he's allowed (so if he's hit by an AP3 weapon, he only gets his 3+ invulnerable save, but if he's hit by an AP4 weapon, he gets his 3+ armor save and his 3+ invulnerable save if he doesn't make the first one!)

4- The Chain Sword does not double anything in 5th ed. It used to make the sergeant count as 8 models for purposes of outnumbering, but that's not really in the rulebook anymore.

5- The Lascannon does not remove models regardless of their saving throw, it removes them regardless of their Toughness (it always insta-kills, even if the target has toughness 6 or higher). It keeps going until either it fails to penetrate a vehicle's armor or fails to kill a model in the line.

6- Combat Knives are "Rending" not just lethal.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

i love all of them!!!dude those are awsome!!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Quick update, I'm nearly finished with one of the missile launcher marines. All that's left is some detail work and his base.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great progress and very good looking work. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd stop by before I was blown away. Truly fantastic, great job!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, here's one more finished.










I have the next one started also, so I'll have him up soon (the next in line is the guy holding the ork heads).


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just PURE AWESOME! I love them plus rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Still looking good. I can't wait for a group shot of the finished project!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, I have heard of the movie marine list but never seen it. looks wicked. Makes me want to do a movie Eldar list . +rep from me!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Very nice, I have heard of the movie marine list but never seen it. looks wicked. Makes me want to do a movie Eldar list . +rep from me!




The rules are entirely chapter UN-approved, and were originally published in US White Dwarf 300, and UK White Dwarf 301. The list was posted to one of Games Workshop's foreign language websites and translated back into English here. There are a couple translation problems (the "hero" should be called a "dude") but those rules will work just fine.


Also,I would like to announce that Movie Marine conversions are now available from Garden Ninja Studios! This started as a personal project, and has grown into so much more.

Find out more about them here.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the huge shoulder pad and silver armour. Terrific!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was thrilled when I realized that I could fit that terminator shouder pad onto power armor.

I now have a two viewpoints pic to match the others. There really is no one great angle on this guy.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, I've just finished the next one, I'll have pics up in the next couple days.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

What's that on his leg? A storm shield?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

It's from the SM termite assualt squad. It's for in front of the Sarg's junk, I think.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> It's from the SM termite assualt squad. It's for in front of the Sarg's junk, I think.


I was never sure where it was supposed to go on the Terminators. I hadn't thought it was a metal loin cloth though.


----------



## silverstone08 (May 6, 2009)

ok so cool minis but what is a movie marine? is it a new marine chapter or am i missing a joke?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

It's a non-approved, non-endorsed, non-supported, etc. list that makes marines as good as they are in some fluff. Aka; they shoot as accurately as snipers, have rending chainsaws, bechpress buildings, the whole shebang. Give it try, the rules are earlier in the thread, on Pg 4

@odinsgrandson: Are these painted to match an existing army of yours, or are they a new colour scheme? The style's very nice.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, the rules were a joke published in White Dwarf, but honestly I think they were the best reason to pick up that issue.



These are a new color scheme, and do not match any other army that I have. I do have a Salamanders force, and I thought about doing Sali- movie marines, but the idea just didn't click as well as Ultras.

I picked Ultramarines because they are so vanilla- I can add anything to them, do strong variations on the color scheme, and they'll still look reasonably Ultra. Alot of these schemes are based on older fluff pictures where the Ultras aren't so picky. That way I could do them each very individually rather than having to go with a single scheme for all of them.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

As promised, the next movie marine is here.

I did the three angles because I felt that you couldn't see enough of the base without a top down view of it.










So... what do you think?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

What do I think? I think he's savage. I can picture the other marine's thinking he's a complete nutter.
Wonderful work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, he's probably the closest thing to the original fluff about marines being complete psychopaths. Once again a masterpiece is born. Well done.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Marines as complete psychopaths? I think I missed something, was that Rogue Trader fluff?

I guess it does depend a lot on the chapter, though. Old Space Wolf fluff was that the strongest youths of Fenris would be implanted with the gene seed, then dropped off naked somewhere on the planet where they have to learn to eat raw meat and find their way back to the citidel.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

amazing work, u' ve given me a few ideas for some new conversion i had not thought of. most def + rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

odinsgrandson said:


> Marines as complete psychopaths? I think I missed something, was that Rogue Trader fluff?
> 
> I guess it does depend a lot on the chapter, though. Old Space Wolf fluff was that the strongest youths of Fenris would be implanted with the gene seed, then dropped off naked somewhere on the planet where they have to learn to eat raw meat and find their way back to the citidel.


Yeah the old RT fluff was that they were recruited from barbaric races and prison worlds, then dosed up on stimms and combat drugs. They weren't fit to mix with the more civilized citizens of the Imperium. They were weapons, pure and simple. And that SW fluff still stands. Maybe a SW wolf guard would make an interesting addition to this fantastic collection?


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Absolutely Terrific! Made my night working Deep nights and enjoyed the pics and the "Movie" Marines Stats. Plan on trying this out with a few friends soon. Love the conversions, fave is probably the HeadHunter, then the Sideburns marine....keep up the good work, +rep!


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Very, Very Nice. Love the GS and the Paint Job. I'm excited to see what you do w/ the razorback.

+rep


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Job, I especially like the one with the 'trophies' on his belt. If it weren't for the fact that the rest of the movie marines are Ultrasmurfs, and that his hands not red, I'd say he was a Crimson Fist.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah the old RT fluff was that they were recruited from barbaric races and prison worlds, then dosed up on stimms and combat drugs. They weren't fit to mix with the more civilized citizens of the Imperium. They were weapons, pure and simple. And that SW fluff still stands. Maybe a SW wolf guard would make an interesting addition to this fantastic collection?


Oh, yeah. But that works for these guys way too much. I mean, they become a dirty dozen company. That's pretty cool.

You know, I've already started thinking about doing a second squad of movie marines. I think one of the best ideas is to use the Deathwatch- that way I could model ten guys from different chapters who can each follow his own chapter's archetype. I mean, throw in a space wolf with a big beard and a pelt, a Salamander with a mantle and flamer, a Blood Angel berzerker from the death company. I think I'll have to do those sometime.



BloodAngelsfan said:


> Great Job, I especially like the one with the 'trophies' on his belt. If it weren't for the fact that the rest of the movie marines are Ultrasmurfs, and that his hands not red, I'd say he was a Crimson Fist.


Yeah, I intentionally pulled elements from other chapters. The guy with the side burns absolutely has a Salamander cloak, the Sergeant's tiger pelt is modeled after the space wolves (especially Ragnar Blackmane)


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the different poses ur giving em. MAkes em stand out from the traditional " LOOK AT MY BOLTER!!!!!!"


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaxx23 said:


> I love the different poses ur giving em. MAkes em stand out from the traditional " LOOK AT MY BOLTER!!!!!!"


I'm actually doing up a few of the extremely static "Huggy" marines for this force. You know, the ones they give you in the box set (like the Black Reach or Macragge Marines, or even the second ed super static marines standing at attention).

They're going to be my stunt doubles.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, it has been a little while since I finished one of these guys, but they haven't been forgotten. Here is the newest addition:











Also, I've recruited one more Stunt Double:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

What edition is that termi from? It's a strange question considering that I own and have painted several but they were from my dad and he didn't play 40k, just Space Hulk on occasion.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> What edition is that termi from? It's a strange question considering that I own and have painted several but they were from my dad and he didn't play 40k, just Space Hulk on occasion.


They are from the 1st ed. space hulk game


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

>


Very nice addition! I love the way these guys have turned out. Good job:victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are immense, i'd love to do a project like this. If they came out looking half as good as yours i'd be a very happy bunny!

I don't suppose you have a working link for the movie marine rules? The link on garden ninja seems to be broken.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant. Words fail me


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

nice mate i like the one with the termie head the most he just looks like the kinda, you would poke him and randomly explode type


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> What edition is that termi from? It's a strange question considering that I own and have painted several but they were from my dad and he didn't play 40k, just Space Hulk on occasion.


They were the terminators from the 1st edition of Space Hulk. I actually didn't get them from Space Hulk though, I got them from a box set called "Terminators and Tyranids." It had loads of old plastics, including some of the mowhawk space marine scouts, some plastic Tyranid warriors, and a lot of the Space Hulk Genestealers and Terminator sprues.

It was a really good deal. I played Tyranids, so I didn't really get a lot of use out of the marines.






Varakir said:


> I don't suppose you have a working link for the movie marine rules? The link on garden ninja seems to be broken.



Ok, I fixed the link on Gardenninja.com. It now links to the Dane of War page.

There are still a few typos in that list

- power armor should be 3+ armor and 3+ invulnerable save, and a marine can make both saves for a single wound.

- Flamers hit and wound on a 4+, with no armor saves on a 6 (just one roll for each model in the target unit).

- Space Navy should read Space Marine. And the "Hero" is really a "Dude."


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

odinsgrandson said:


> Ok, I fixed the link on Gardenninja.com. It now links to the Dane of War page.
> 
> There are still a few typos in that list
> 
> ...


Awesome, cheers :victory:

Thinking about doing a squad of veterans for my salamanders in this style. Then i could have a crazy looking vet squad and some movie marines to boot.

Are there pics of your sallies up anywhere?


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Awesome, cheers :victory:
> 
> Thinking about doing a squad of veterans for my salamanders in this style. Then i could have a crazy looking vet squad and some movie marines to boot.
> 
> Are there pics of your sallies up anywhere?


My Salamanders force is pretty old, so it doesn't really live up to the standard of the stuff that I post these days.

However, I should warn you: Doing Movie Marines is a little addictive. Currently, I'm considering doing another set once this one is finished, but I can't decide between true-scaled Legion of the Damned, or a Deathwatch team with members from all of our favorite chapters. 

I mean, I could have a Space Wolf with a big wolf mantle, a Dark Angel in robes, a Salamander with the flamer and Salamander Mantle, a Crimson Fist with damaged armor and ork heads, a Scyths of the Emperor scout with Tyranid trophies, etc.

There are just a lot of possibilities.


----------

